

Google Chrome 4.0 (with Extension Support) released for Windows - willwagner
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/01/stable-channel-update_25.html

======
freetard
What do they mean by "Ruby support"?

~~~
mmastrac
Ruby is a form of superscript, commonly used in Asian text. The WebKit blog
explains it well, with examples:

"A ruby annotation is a short piece of text in smaller font, written directly
above or below or – with vertical text – to either side of the base text. It
is most often used in East Asian typography in order to provide further
information. Most commonly it shows the pronounciation of Chinese characters.
Another use case is in text books, to give the foreign spelling of a native
word, or vice versa. In literary text or Manga ruby is also sometimes used to
specify a variant pronunciation of the underlying characters, to add some
depth or twist to the normal understanding."

<http://webkit.org/blog/948/ruby-rendering-in-webkit/>

The CSS3 ruby spec itself is here:

<http://www.w3.org/TR/2003/CR-css3-ruby-20030514/>

~~~
teeja
Here's the WPedia page: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_character>

------
chrisbolt
I tried the Chrome beta for OS X yesterday, and deleted it once I noticed that
there was no way to edit bookmarks.

~~~
heed
If you use the dev channel release there is a bare bones bookmark manager.

<http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel>

------
ComputerGuru
I wonder how long until the dev channel features 5.0 builds :)

~~~
xal
Of course this is how version numbers are supposed to be used:

    
    
      * You recommend users to upgrade? Major version
      * You improved something without the need for everyone to update? Minor version
      * You improved something that you want to get to early adopters? +0.0.1
    

Unfortunately there is a kind of inflation of version numbers. It seems that
almost all products get stuck around 2.3.2. This is unnecessary. Version
number is the best tool you have for communicating with your customers /
users. Unfortunately it has been hijacked over the years to talk about
compatibility. A Major release usually introduces breaking changes and a minor
release doesn't. Security updates complicate the matter further, they are
often dot-dot releases.

~~~
zyb09
Sometimes I think Google just wants get their version number up as fast as
possible, so it doesn't seem like IE is already at 8 while chrome still
toddles around in there 3's. (of course this nonsense from a technical
standpoint)

------
trezor
According to the comments it seems it is slower, buggier and in some case
broken for some users.

Guess I see no reason to switch from FF 3.6 right now.

